# Has anyone had to administer an N7 eviction notice?



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2009)

We have had a very unfortunate experience with one of the tenants in our three-unit rental property. He has not paid rent in two months and we have finally been successful in obtaining an N7 eviction (an expediated eviction due to the fact that his girlfriend is causng harm to other tenants in the unit - harrassing them, etc.)

Has anyone has experience with this? Do we just post the eviction notice on their door and call the sherrif if they fail to evacuate the premises in the 7 days? Is there anything else we need to do to cover our legal butts?

Rental income is great in the long run, but sometimes can be a real headache in the short term ;-).


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

PM Berubeland...I have no doubts she has been through this.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> We have had a very unfortunate experience with one of the tenants in our three-unit rental property. He has not paid rent in two months and we have finally been successful in obtaining an N7 eviction (an expediated eviction due to the fact that his girlfriend is causng harm to other tenants in the unit - harrassing them, etc.)
> 
> Has anyone has experience with this? Do we just post the eviction notice on their door and call the sherrif if they fail to evacuate the premises in the 7 days? Is there anything else we need to do to cover our legal butts?
> 
> Rental income is great in the long run, but sometimes can be a real headache in the short term ;-).


You don't state where you are, each province is different. I've done it in Alberta. Most of the time you can get away with just posting it, not having to dispute it. The tenants tend to leave, not wanting to fight. If they know the system though, it can be a pain.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

There is a really cool form in the back of The simple solution to Canadian Real estate investing book that, if you can get the tenants to sign when you serve them notice, makes life a whole lot easier. The form is basically the eviction notice, written from the tenant to you, acknowledging that they are in violation (basically the eviction notice in reverse, I'm probably not explaining it well). 

The difference is huge when it comes to court. One is a contract, one is a notice...the contract means more and gets them out quicker. Most tenants will sign it because it says the same thing, kinda like a receipt for the eviction notice you're handing them. When I tried it on a regular eviction it got them out in 3 days as opposed to 6 weeks which was what everyone else was getting on my day in court.


----------

